# Transmission issue, grinding noise and car won't move



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

So I decided to do a small burnout with 4 people in the car. I revved to about 3-3.5k and put the pedal half way down while I dumped the clutch. The car goes nowhere and makes this horrible grinding noise. Now if I let out the clutch even I neutral the transmission makes a horrible grinding noise. Any idea what happened? Thanks

While I feel like an idiot for doing this I've done it many times before with no problem and that really shouldn't have caused any damage. It's a muscle car isn't it illegal not to burnout in it?


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

Car won't move at all? What transmission? Does it make the noise with the clutch pedal pushed down, or only when pedal is up? Well without seeing it my first "guess" is the clutch plate.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You BROKE something. Need more information to offer any valid advice.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree does it do it in all 4 gears or just 1st....could even be the rear (been there done that) E


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

It does it in neutral and all 4 gears as far as I can tell. I am not sure of my exact transmission but I believe it's the original 4 speed that came with the car in 69.


Engine is a 455 (428 block)
4 Speed
Centerforce clutch


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need to jack up the rear end and have someone to crawl underneath and see if the driveshaft is turning when your in gear. If so rear end problems, if not, then tranny problems. If one end of the driveshaft turns but not the other end, then u-joints.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good point, Eric. I "blew up" my trans on the '65 back in '90 and when I went to remove the driveshaft so I could pull the trans, it was the REAR END that was "blown up"!!! The noise telegraphed up the 'shaft and sounded exactly like it was the trans.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Been there... Done that.. Check diff first


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

"Now if I let out the clutch even I neutral the transmission makes a horrible grinding noise."

this is key info. you have broken the cluster gear in the trans. big bucks.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I would have loved to have seen the expression on their faces.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I have seen manual transmissions turn the driveshaft with the wheels off the ground in neutral, so my bet is the stock 10 bolt rearend is grenaded. They are the weak link in the GTO driveline.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NEEDLEZ, a LOT of us on this forum have "had that expression" on our faces. It's not a pleasant expression, either.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

True that the drive shaft will turn in neutral due to internal friction and drag in the tranny......check both the rear, then the tranny before you BUY SOMETHING you don't need!!! That grinding and clanking sound IS one of the worse sounds you can hear!:willy: The rear is easy to check: just pull the cover and see if chunks of gear teeth flow out with the gear oil....easier than pulling the tranny! Eric....just my $.02


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

freethinker said:


> "Now if I let out the clutch even I neutral the transmission makes a horrible grinding noise."
> 
> this is key info. you have broken the cluster gear in the trans. big bucks.


Are you sure about this? I called my mechanic and he said it was probably the clutch, but that he couldn't be sure until he sees it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Goatman455 said:


> Are you sure about this? I called my mechanic and he said it was probably the clutch, but that he couldn't be sure until he sees it.


see if maybe he can stop over after work or whatever and check it out for you?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Goatman455 said:


> Are you sure about this? I called my mechanic and he said it was probably the clutch, but that he couldn't be sure until he sees it.


get a new mechanic. i am sure. the input shaft and cluster gear turn with the car in neutral. also its almost certianly not the rear end if it grinds in neutral.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with freethinker on this one. If it grinds in neutral, it isn't likely the rear diff. And it sure as heck ain't the clutch. It could very well be the front bearing retainer pulled out or broke off of the front of the case, letting the gearset/mainshaft shift out of place. It's happened to me before. But if so, it would be leaking gear oil pretty good.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

" I've done it many times before with no problem and that really shouldn't have caused any damage"
I believe the key word here is MANY.... how many times have you rebuilt the transmission?Or even inspected it?? How long have you owned the car?? Metal wears out, parts break especially old ones. Any car can last forever as long as it is maintained properly- and any car can be destroyed due to lack of maintenance. Someone qualified needs to look at it- could be clutch,tranny or rear end. get it to the shop and up on a lift. Check the rear end first visually and then spin one of the rear tires and listen for the sound of broken metal if thats not it move onto the transmission (I'm leaing towards this option) Perfect time to upgrade


----------

